# Suche MMORPG/MMO



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

Hallo,
Ich hoffe mal einfach dass das hier das richtige Forum bzw der richtige Foren abschnitt ist 
Ich suche ein PvP lastiges MMORPG/MMO, eigentlich ist es mir egal ob es F2P, P2P ist, auch mit einem Abo-Modell bin ich zufrieden.
Es sollte nur viele Spieler haben und einen großen wert auf PvP legen (bitte kein Pay2Win PvP). Am liebsten wäre mir ein OpenWorld PvP oder ein PvP System wie in GuildWars 2/ESO (WvW)
Ich selbst habe mir bereits WildStar angeschaut musste jedoch feststellen das der Deutsche PvP Server bzw allgemein die Server fast tot sind. Auch ESO spiele ich bereits wobei ich anhand der schlechten Tests über den Endgame Content und das PvP
etwas am zweifeln bin. Guildwars 2 an sich ist ein ziemlich gutes Spiel besonders das PvP System gefällt mir, jedoch hat das Endgame nicht viel zu bieten da man dort auf jedes Level angehoben wird und selbst das erfarmte Eq. am ende nichts bringt.
Darkfall würde ich mir gerne anschauen genauso wie ArchAge, jedoch bin ich mir bei Darkfall nicht sicher wie es mit der Spielerzahl aussieht (habe bis jetzt nur von toten Servern gelesen) und finde auch keinen richtig guten Test wie zB von Buffed.de 
ArchAge ist mir mit 40 Euro für einen Titel der F2P wird am ende dann doch zu teuer da ich mich nur darüber ärgern würde das Geld ausgegeben zu haben und am ende in einer Pay2Win Community zu sitzen.
EvE habe ich auch bereits eine Zeitlang gespielt, jedoch sind Raumschiffe nicht so mein Ding  

Danke jetzt schonmal für die Hilfe


----------



## Tikume (28. August 2014)

Willst Du jetzt PvP machen oder Equip farmen? So ganz ist mir das nicht klar.


----------



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Willst Du jetzt PvP machen oder Equip farmen? So ganz ist mir das nicht klar.




PvP , die stelle bei guildwars ging eher darum das man alles von Anfang an machen kann es also kein wirklichen Lategame Content hat. Weil ja selbst das erfarmte Eq. nichts bringt. Also würde man das eq. was man erfarmt hat auch im PvP nutzen hätte es ja für mich persönlich noch den sinn sich das beste eq zusammen zu farmen damit man in pvp was reisen kann  Sorry war schlecht erklärt von mir.


----------



## Serafyn (28. August 2014)

Da fällt mir noch Age of Conan, Aion und Dark Age of Camelot ein. 

Wobei DAoC nicht f2p ist, es sei denn, du wählst einen Freeshard und deine Ansprüche an die Grafik sind nicht zu hoch.


----------



## Geige (28. August 2014)

Wenn dich der Asia-Stil nicht abschreckt, du keine allzu großen Ansprüche hast, was das Balancing angeht und
du Frustresistent bist, dann könnte Aion was für dich sein.


----------



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

Geige schrieb:


> Wenn dich der Asia-Stil nicht abschreckt, du keine allzu großen Ansprüche hast, was das Balancing angeht und
> du Frustresistent bist, dann könnte Aion was für dich sein.




Bei Aion hab ich zu viel angst davor das es Pay2Win ist, ich habe kein problem damit für ein spiel zu bezahlen aber nicht damit ich gewinne  aber ich werde es mir dennoch mal anschauen  danke schonmal


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2014)

xadrus1799 schrieb:


> Ich suche ein PvP lastiges MMORPG/MMO, [...] Es sollte nur viele Spieler haben und einen großen wert auf PvP legen [...]. Am liebsten wäre mir ein OpenWorld PvP [...] Darkfall würde ich mir gerne anschauen [...] jedoch bin ich mir bei Darkfall nicht sicher wie es mit der Spielerzahl aussieht (habe bis jetzt nur von toten Servern gelesen) und finde auch keinen richtig guten Test wie zB von Buffed.de


Wenn das deine Kriterien sind, solltest du dir Darkfall auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.

"Tote Server" sind relativ. Der EU-Server von Darkfall ist jetzt nicht prall gefüllt, aber auf jeden Fall mangelt es nicht an Mitspielern. Jedoch halten diese sich meistens in ihren Clan-Städten auf, so dass die NPC-Städte "ausgestorben" wirken. Wenn du eine gute Internetverbindung hast, kannst du dich jedoch auch mit deinem Account auf den NA-Server verbinden. Je nach Leitung hast du da einen Ping von 130-180. Allerdings ist dort viel mehr los, als auf dem EU-Server, was daran liegt, dass Darkfall dort eine höhere Akzeptanz hat und die USA eine höhere Bevölkerungsdichte haben und dort halt Spieler aus den ganzen Staaten, Kanada, Brasilien, Mexiko, usw. sind. Genauso auch auf dem koreanischen Server. Dort ist auch (zumindest nach meinem letzten Kentnissstand) die Hölle los, weil Asien eine höhere Bevölkerung hat, als Europa und auch die MMO-Mentalität dort eine andere ist.



Der Grund, warum es keinen (Buffed-) Test gibt, bzw. Darkfall relativ unbekannt ist, ist der, dass Aventurine in der Vergangenheit recht "Publicity-Scheu" war und sich daher auch mit der Verteilung von Promos und Journalisten-Invites zurückgehalten hat. Es gab damals mit "Darkfall Online" (dem Vorgänger vom heutigen "Darkfall Unholy Wars") ein Review durch "EuroGamer", was ziemlich mies ausgefallen ist und Darkfall da nur 3/10 Punkte bekommen hat. Grund ist unter anderem der, dass das Spiel durch sein Open-World-Full-Loot-FFA-PvP halt recht "speziell" ist und viele "Theme-Park"-Spieler mit dem Verlust ihrer Ausrüstung nicht umgehen können.


Darkfall ist mit der neuen Version zwar viiiiel einsteigerfreundlicher geworden, ist jedoch immernoch kein Kindergeburtstag was das PvP angeht. Denn abgesehen von Low-Loot-Gebieten um NPC-Cities, gibt es da keine Safe-Zones, wo man unbesorgt und unbekümmert seinem PvE fröhnen kann.


----------



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn das deine Kriterien sind, solltest du dir Darkfall auf jeden Fall mal anschauen.
> 
> "Tote Server" sind relativ. Der EU-Server von Darkfall ist jetzt nicht prall gefüllt, aber auf jeden Fall mangelt es nicht an Mitspielern. Jedoch halten diese sich meistens in ihren Clan-Städten auf, so dass die NPC-Städte "ausgestorben" wirken. Wenn du eine gute Internetverbindung hast, kannst du dich jedoch auch mit deinem Account auf den NA-Server verbinden. Je nach Leitung hast du da einen Ping von 130-180. Allerdings ist dort viel mehr los, als auf dem EU-Server, was daran liegt, dass Darkfall dort eine höhere Akzeptanz hat und die USA eine höhere Bevölkerungsdichte haben und dort halt Spieler aus den ganzen Staaten, Kanada, Brasilien, Mexiko, usw. sind. Genauso auch auf dem koreanischen Server. Dort ist auch (zumindest nach meinem letzten Kentnissstand) die Hölle los, weil Asien eine höhere Bevölkerung hat, als Europa und auch die MMO-Mentalität dort eine andere ist.
> 
> ...





Gut du hast mich vollkommen überzeugt  dann werde ich mich mal an Darkfall versuchen. Je weniger Kinder Geburtstag desto besser, das habe ich auch an EvE so schätzen gelernt auch wenn die Umgebung des Spieles nicht ganz so meins war hat es dennoch für fast 2 Jahre gereicht


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2014)

Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall einen Clan suchen. Erfahrene Leute helfen einem ungemein dabei, die steile Lernkurve zu überwinden. Auch ist die Freundlichkeit Noobs gegenüber sehr hoch, also zumindest im Chat wenn man Fragen hat. In der Welt "draussen" wirste trotzdem umgehauen und leergelootet ... 

Ich kann dir auch einen Gästekey geben, wenn du magst und wirklich reinschauen willst. Hab noch zwei übrig. Aber verplämpern will ich die natürlich nicht ...


----------



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Du solltest dir auf jeden Fall einen Clan suchen. Erfahrene Leute helfen einem ungemein dabei, die steile Lernkurve zu überwinden. Auch ist die Freundlichkeit Noobs gegenüber sehr hoch, also zumindest im Chat wenn man Fragen hat. In der Welt "draussen" wirste trotzdem umgehauen und leergelootet ...
> 
> Ich kann dir auch einen Gästekey geben, wenn du magst und wirklich reinschauen willst. Hab noch zwei übrig. Aber verplämpern will ich die natürlich nicht ...




wäre sehr nice  dan hätte ich auch jemanden an den ich mich bei fragen wenden könnte  Würde mich bei Zeiten dann auch revangieren


----------



## spectrumizer (28. August 2014)

Hab dir ne PN geschickt.

Wenn du Fragen hast, immer zu. Spiele aber zur Zeit kein DF.


----------



## xadrus1799 (28. August 2014)

Sehrschön danke  DAoC werde ich mir bei Zeiten auch mal anschauen, hat ja sogar eine Tesversion. Bin nur eigentlich kein Freund von EA.


----------



## Dominau (2. September 2014)

xadrus1799 schrieb:


> ArchAge ist mir mit 40 Euro für einen Titel der F2P wird am ende dann doch zu teuer da ich mich nur darüber ärgern würde das Geld ausgegeben zu haben und am ende in einer Pay2Win Community zu sitzen.



ArcheAge ist kostenlos. Du musst da keinen Cent bezahlen außer du möchtest etwas schneller voran kommen mit dem craften und ein Häuschen bauen.
Das was du auf der offiziellen Seite kaufen kannst sind FoundersPacks, man bekommt ein paar Monate Spielzeit je nach dem welches Pack man nimmt und ein paar ingame items.
Du kannst wenn du möchtest ein Abo abschließen und monatlich wie in vielen anderen MMO's die 12&#8364; zahlen. Man regeneriert schneller seine Arbeitskraft ( Die zum Craften benutzt wird ) und man kann ein Häuschen bauen.

PvP ist der Hauptfaktor in ArcheAge, vom Craften bis zum Gold verdienen, du hast es überall.
Außerdem bist du sehr auf deine Mitspieler angewiesen. Wer sich im alleingang neue Rüstung craften möchte wird dafür ein Weilchen brauchen. Wichtige Ware von A nach B mit dem Schiff oder zu Fuß transportieren sollte man auch lieber mit 2-3 Leuten machen da man alleine leichte Beute für Piraten ist.

Pay2Win ist Archeage auch nicht,zumindest nicht bei uns. In Russlands gibts das Spiel schon länger, dort hat der Publisher Mail.ru einiges verzapft.
Aber mach dir am besten selbst ein Bild von Archeage. Am 4.9 geht die OpenBeta los!

Und tote Server gibts nicht. Der Alpha Server war ziemlich voll und auf den kam man nur wenn man sich eins der Packs gegönnt hat.
Das Spiel gibts ja auch schon eine Weile in Korea, dort ist es Platz #9 auf den MMO Rankings.


----------



## tonygt (2. September 2014)

Archeage is definitiv ein gutes game aber es ist definitiv Pay 2 Play wenn man nicht ganz viele Freunde hat die einem helfen.


----------



## Dominau (8. September 2014)

tonygt schrieb:


> Archeage is definitiv ein gutes game aber es ist definitiv Pay 2 Play wenn man nicht ganz viele Freunde hat die einem helfen.



Ist auch eigentlich so gedacht das wenn man das Spiel mag auch ein Abo abschließt. Dieses F2P System war von den Entwicklern eher als Endlose Trial version angedacht. Trotzdem kommt man auch gut vorran ohne was zu bezahlen.
In der Open Beta hab ich mir einen neuen Char erstellt und auf 20 mir auch gleich eine schöne Waffe gecraftet was nicht viel aufwand war. Gut einteilen und dann klappt das


----------



## LadyYunaFFX (20. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht könnte dir Aura Kingdom von Aeriagames dir gefallen. Es ist kein Pay2Win und macht ziemlich Spaß 

 

 

1 Jahr Aura Kingdom DE 
				Am 19.06.2015 wird Aura Kingdom DE 1 Jahr alt! 
				Feiert mit uns diese große Party! 
http://de.aurakingdom.aeriagames.com


----------

